# Hello from Tennessee



## BGobble (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm Brittney from a tiny farming town in Tennessee called Sweetwater. I basically have a small personal zoo with two dogs, quite a few cats (we breed and show cats. One is the Lykoi or the werewolf cat :lol: ), three servals, an arctic fox, a small betta fish colony, quite a few leopard geckos, two snakes, 3 tarantulas, chickens, 1 fat Axolotl, a Siberian chipmunk, and 5 orchid Mantises...and of course mice! I have a small Mousery called "Faery Adorabelle Mice". At the moment I have mostly texels (Burmese, smoke, etc) although a few others as well ❤

Thanks for accepting my join request! Looking forward to making new friends and hanging with the few friends here I already know


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, BG, we are of course acquainted.Great to have your input here.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Heya BG, welcome to you and your zoo-family :lol:


----------



## BGobble (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes! We are acquainted Sarah! ❤

Thank you Fantasia! I am very happy to be here


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice to meet you! We have a zoo family too and will actually be in Pigeon Forge next July.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome


----------

